# Im sick and tired



## joet101 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello,

My name is joe and im 16, I am 130 pounds, 11.8% body fat. I am probably the skiniest guy you'de ever had seen and I am sick and tired of it . I want muscles, I want to be able to get a girl freind, I want to be able to defend her, I want the confindence. I need the confidence. I need help getting there though.

I have extremely bad diet for weight training, consists of mostly: 

DINNER:

Pasta-1 or 2 times a week
chili-1 time a week
porkchops(or something along those lines, roast beef, chicken)- once a week
I go out for dinner once a week, usually aim for ribs.
canned food-soup, Kraft dinner- once a week

breakfast i have a bowl of cereal, i could eat so much more, but time is a factor for school.

Lunch- Ham, Kobasa on a cheese bun, with a pop to drink- some kind of snack.

** Weekends- Diet is kinda whatever is in the house I eat.

___________________________________________________________

What I want, is a good diet
What I want, are bigger muscles,
What I ask, how to do it?


Thanks


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 19, 2006)

Read the stickies.


----------



## JimSnow (Nov 19, 2006)

You sound like my son. Skinny as crap, hairless, goofy... eats worse than you.

He has a gorgeous _southern bell_ girlfriend, smart and in college, with really big teats. Obviously has nothing to do with how he looks.

He wants to work out with me. I want to workout with his girlfriend.... he laughs.

Smart boy.


----------



## thebarbarianway (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Joe,

I know how you feel.  I used to be just like you.

What does your training program look like?


----------



## joet101 (Nov 19, 2006)

I don't have a training program, thats part of the problem, I am clueless on how to set one up and use it consitantly.

as so for my diet, everything in my house is junk. It's a major problem for myself.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

You need confidence more than anything.

When you first start putting on muscle you feel like hot shit, but it's alot of work and dedication. Harder though, would be your confidence boost. Many people here won't agree w/ me, but if I were you I'd go start shit w/ someone. Confidence comes with experiences IMHO, go out into the world and realize yourself that you got what it takes, an internet forum will never teach you that.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> You sound like my son. Skinny as crap, hairless, goofy... eats worse than you.
> 
> He has a gorgeous _southern bell_ girlfriend, smart and in college, with really big teats. Obviously has nothing to do with how he looks.
> 
> ...


----------



## joet101 (Nov 19, 2006)

goandykid said:


> You need confidence more than anything.
> 
> When you first start putting on muscle you feel like hot shit, but it's alot of work and dedication. Harder though, would be your confidence boost. Many people here won't agree w/ me, but if I were you I'd go start shit w/ someone. Confidence comes with experiences IMHO, go out into the world and realize yourself that you got what it takes, an internet forum will never teach you that.



I think if I were to start shit with someone, I probably would get killed


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

That shows your lack of confidence, you don't know till you try it.


----------



## joet101 (Nov 19, 2006)

hmmm, Im not going to doubt it works, but I don't know if i want my ass kicked, i think you are undermining how skinny I am. I can only bench, like 80 pounds, if that give you an idea.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

What's your height?


----------



## joet101 (Nov 19, 2006)

6.1


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

Even if you lose, standing up for yourself can be a confidence booster. It's a different feel and way of thinking, getting your ass kicked is jsut you saying you don;t have the confidence to fight.


----------



## joet101 (Nov 19, 2006)

maybe so, but i still think i am going to stay out of trouble, if shit happens then it happens.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

Nothing wrong w/ that, but confidence comes from experiences. Fighting is a little off the deep end but you catch my drift.


----------



## LexusGS (Nov 19, 2006)

how did we drift from helping this guys make a routine and diet plan to talking about getting into fights? joet, read the stickies


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

He brought up a lack of confidence, I addressed it.


----------



## obz (Nov 19, 2006)

joet101 said:


> breakfast i have a bowl of cereal, i could eat so much more, but time is a factor for school.



Then get up earlier then and make more food. Make more to take with you.

Saying time is a factor is an excuse. Make time.

This place is a wealth of knowlege if you get in and start reading your ass off... but no one here will make you get up earlier and eat more, or drag you to the gym. You have to do those things on your own.


----------



## joet101 (Nov 20, 2006)

When i saw reading, I got the idea, that you pretty much have to have more calories in, than out to gain. You must have protein, fats etc. So I was wondering if it is advised just to eat everything is site, or if i should stick to healthy foods.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 20, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> . I want to workout with his girlfriend.... he laughs.
> 
> Smart boy.


hey Jim, cut the shit with that-fucking pedophile.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 20, 2006)

Joet, i used to be the fat kid that got in trouble because I had (still have) a smart ass attitude. I got sick of what I was and who I was. As soon as you start training and realizing that you can accomplish things in bbing, you're whole attitude will change. The women will come. Trust me. I actually compete now, because my way of thinking and personality has taken on a whole different side. I'm still a fucking wiseass, but I save that for when I teach or when someone thinks they can actually screw with me.
Personally, I would say to keep to yourself and dont worry about getting into fights, if at all possible. Be helpful and keep a confident outlook no matter how rough it gets. Start training. Yes, read the stickies, but you need a major attitude adjustment. 
If you really need help in training and nutrition, ask the dumbest questions you can think of and PM me and I will be more than happy to help you out. As for training, I think its best that you start out on what's called a Super Squats routine. Google it and get it down pat.


----------



## joet101 (Nov 20, 2006)

I just got done reading the super squats 20 routine, and I was actually excited. I want to go the gym and get started. I felt like I was putting on muscle just reading it 

is it the real deal?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 20, 2006)

much better attitude. You can dooooo it!!!


----------



## KentDog (Nov 20, 2006)

Joe, at 6'1" and only 130 pounds, I would suggest just eating as much as you can while weight training properly and consistantly. Even if you gain some fat, it'll do you good. I would not suggest picking any fights, but definitely work on the confidence (very important in life). If you're not good looking, at least hit the books harder to make up for it. Trust me, when you're older the job and money gets more and more important if you want to get girls. And don't worry so much about girls now anyway, they are nothing but trouble.

If you're really serious about gaining weight, you will read all the stickies and talk to your parents about buying some healthier foods home. Check out the journals forum (http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=10) for ideas on how to train and eat. Browse this forum as well for meal ideas, etc..


----------



## joet101 (Nov 20, 2006)

KentDog said:


> If you're not good looking, at least hit the books harder to make up for it.



 I do hit the books


----------



## goandykid (Nov 20, 2006)

Do you own a membership to a gym?


----------



## Moze (Nov 20, 2006)

*Become good at something, or several things*

I think women like to have a guy with a very athletic body. Confidence and a sense of humor, are paramount.  I'm 37, and have been married for 11 years.  My wife and her sisters always tell me confidence is the most important thing.  I think what builds confidence, is being really good at something or several things.  At your age, having a perfect body is quite important, at my age, making money is something women value.  I would say just start a good weight training program, don't worry about gaining weight, Just get stronger.  The weight will come with age.  Try to become talented at things, sports, grades, try to be smart, so you have something to talk about with these girls.  They will come to you, when you get that swimmers body, and you have some talent.  Maybe join the water polo team at your school.


----------



## joet101 (Nov 21, 2006)

KentDog said:


> I would suggest just eating as much as you can while weight training properly and consistantly.



Now, when you say this, do you mean i should eat anything, or...?






 thanks moze


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 21, 2006)

joet101 said:


> Now, when you say this, do you mean i should eat anything, or...


when he says this; it means you can eat tons of healthy carbs, add some fats-*do not lessen the amount of fats you take in.* When I start a healthy bulk, the two things that go up are my protein and my fats. Some carbs are added to the mix, but those are only on Friday/Saturday cheat meals. I only do this to keep my sanity.If you are eating this way, you should be seeing results in a month, easy. 
I seriously recommend you gather as much information as you can in this forum, especially from Jodi and Emma. They are like one big sponge of knowledge. in fact, one of those two did write something in the stickies about gaining weight. Or you can spend a hideous amount of money reading shit books. 
Oh and one more thing, DO NOT read the magazines like Flex, M&F, Musc Development, etc. They suck balls for new guys like yourself starting the weight game.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 21, 2006)

joet101 said:


> Now, when you say this, do you mean i should eat anything, or...?


It means you don't have to be so picky; don't worry about getting fat. However, it does not mean that I suggest eating cake for every meal.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 21, 2006)

explain why he shouldn't worry about getting fat??


----------



## motiv8ed (Nov 21, 2006)

joe, 

I'm an amature at all this stuff but from what i've learned... Confidence, like everything else in life, .... growing your body, aquiring wealth, being happy is 1st a study then action then a reality... 
Can you... _DEFINE_ what confidence means? what charactor traits come along with "confidence" ... If you want to be confident... fucking study confidence.. put time and thought into it... 1st define what confidence is to you... then define the charactor traits that "make up" confidence, in your mind. Then install or inject those charactor traits into your-self.  
Do this by visualizing yourself acting as if you already possess these charactor traits.
Your challenge will not be growing muscles... your challenge is growing your mental image of yourself. Once you've overcome that challenge, the muscles will come, the girls will start just becoming interested... the world KNEELS before _true_ confidence. 

Study it.... 

Look at this... Next time you walk through a place with alot of people... the mall, school, by a group of hot chicks... STOP, close your eyes... imagine yourself as royalty, litterally a prince... that your bentley is parked outside...  that your musclles are allready in place... look down in your minds eye at your body and visualize your muscles... then walk like roylty ... head up... confident. 

The objective of me telling you this is just to illustrate that confidence is _NOTHING_ more than a mind-state.... you put yoruself into that state by visualizing these things. Your body has _no_ choice but to act confident if you feel confident... even more amazing,,, the "vibe" of confidence will be there... 

everything in life has its price... what is less known by most, is that the price you must pay for what you want becomes _SO_ much easier if you use your minds amazing ability to create what you want within yourself 1st.

Hope this help you out man... (by the way... dont get into fist fights to build your confidence... build your confidence through acomplishing goals and utilizing abiliity to create solutions or plans to CRUSH those goals... Life will be much more exciting this way)   --J


----------



## motiv8ed (Nov 21, 2006)

Juggernaut: btw, he shouldnt worry about being fat because he seems like a fairly decently weighed ectomorph...


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 21, 2006)

I disagree. Statements like that will turn most people into a big fatass in no time. Example: I went to school with Artie Lang the guy on Hoawrd Stern's show. He was a fucking twig. he ate whatever he wanted and believe it or not, Artie was fairly athletic. He's a fat fuck now because of the above statement. 
Joe take MY advice: healthy carbs, increased fats and protein with an occasional cheat. Go to town on this, but dont let it go nuts. use the mirror as your guide and dont worry about the numbers on the scale.


----------



## motiv8ed (Nov 21, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> I disagree. Statements like that will turn most people into a big fatass in no time. Example: I went to school with Artie Lang the guy on Hoawrd Stern's show. He was a fucking twig. he ate whatever he wanted and believe it or not, Artie was fairly athletic. He's a fat fuck now because of the above statement.
> Joe take MY advice: healthy carbs, increased fats and protein with an occasional cheat. Go to town on this, but dont let it go nuts. use the mirror as your guide and dont worry about the numbers on the scale.



damn mate, you missunderstand... I'm not saying eat pizza, hotdogs, burgers and milkshakes... Obviously he'll want to construct a nutritional and training REGIMENT... then follow through... but when you craft that plan, obviously, craft it with your goal in mind.... If you want to build muscle... study what foods promote growth with your training program in mind.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 21, 2006)

I misunderstood?
Youre telling him to just go fucking eat. Be more specific, ass.


----------



## joet101 (Nov 21, 2006)

1st of all, thank you to everyone for your help and support

secondly, on the site where I found the 20 rep rountine sqaut routine i found this

Breakfast 
4 eggs
2 slices of toast
1 glass of milk


Snack 
Bran Muffin
1 glass of milk


Lunch
Sandwich (i.e. meat, cheese, tuna fish, etc.)
piece of fruit
1 glass of milk


Snack
Granola bar
Slice of cheese
1 glass of milk


Supper
Meat (i.e. chicken, beef, pork, etc.)
Pasta, Rice, or Potatoes
Cup of veggies
1 glass of milk


Snack
2 slices of toast
1 glass of milk


*drink plenty of water throughout the day 

If that is good, i would have no problem following that...

opinions?


----------



## goandykid (Nov 21, 2006)

Told you no one liked my idea of a fight being a confidence booster haha


----------



## skitzo (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree with goandykid i rather get my ass kicked then not fight at all..but that depends on you..

 Anyways you should start with at least push ups and sit ups if you cant get to weights atm. Get your diet in check, eat at least 6 times a day, drink plenty of water and maybe even use a protein supliment.Find out how many calories a day you need to eat to gain weight (Bulk), find you motovation maybe that girl you like or something and give it time, Muscles dont grow over night just keep on working and you will get there i promise you. Read the stickies to find a diet right for you and on a routine for training. Good luck


----------



## KentDog (Nov 21, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> explain why he shouldn't worry about getting fat??


Because he is 6'1" and 130 pounds. I just meant he shouldn't nitpick and worry about eating 100% clean like a lot of us do, just worry about getting in the calories and training regularly and properly.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 21, 2006)

joet101 said:


> 1st of all, thank you to everyone for your help and support
> 
> secondly, on the site where I found the 20 rep rountine sqaut routine i found this
> 
> ...


This is what I mean about the advice "don't worry about getting fat;" this is not enough food. Can you be more specific about serving sizes (total calories, proteins/carbs/fats) and what exactly is in every meal? Saying two slices of toast doesn't mean much since you could be talking about a tiny serving of Wonderbread or a big fat slice of Amana bread. You want to try to evenly distribute your total calories (and macronutrients) between your meals. I wish you would take everyone's advice about reading the stickies.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 21, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> when he says this; it means you can eat tons of healthy carbs, add some fats-*do not lessen the amount of fats you take in.*


I agree with this. Most people seem to associate the word "fat" on nutritional labels as the thing that will get you fat.. not true. You need good fats in your diet. Some good fats include: extra virgin olive oil, natural peanut butter, fish oils, nuts. Read around about these and understand why.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 21, 2006)

to be honest, start off slow.
first take all junk off for a week.
Not even a freakin icecream or pepsi or anything.
just no more junks.

2nd week, start on ur diet if u did good on ur first week, just commit yourself like marriage. It aint a good thing but its there.  I was trying so hard to lose weight at first and i never lose any until i got serious about every piece of shit i ate or drank. Then i went 10pounds lower in like 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Nov 22, 2006)

joet101 said:


> 1st of all, thank you to everyone for your help and support
> 
> secondly, on the site where I found the 20 rep rountine sqaut routine i found this
> 
> ...



Try not to drink that much milk, dairy is something to take lightly especially since it's full of hormones not meant for humans.  Carbs need to be emphasized in the morning, and cut back as the day progresses.  Make sure your "snack" meals are actual meals not just something you pull out of your pocket and finish eating in 10 seconds.  Give yourself plenty of lean and complete protein by having lean animal protein and protein supplement shakes, and make sure you eat a lot of a variety of vegitibles every day.

Eating really clean is not just viable because it's "good" for you.  It's viable because if you eat everything clean and nourishing you're not just giving your body useless calories it can't use.  With you having a problem with putting on mass you definitely need to make sure everything you're putting into your body is something that it can make good use of.

For supplements I recommend you take two high-potency multivitamines and 1,000mg of vitamin C every morning, along with a good B-complex, and at dinner take 4 grams of fish or flax Omega-3 essential fatty acid gel supplements.

PM me for more.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 22, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> I disagree. Statements like that will turn most people into a big fatass in no time. Example: I went to school with Artie Lang the guy on Hoawrd Stern's show. He was a fucking twig. he ate whatever he wanted and believe it or not, Artie was fairly athletic. He's a fat fuck now because of the above statement.
> Joe take MY advice: healthy carbs, increased fats and protein with an occasional cheat. Go to town on this, but dont let it go nuts. use the mirror as your guide and dont worry about the numbers on the scale.



That's good advice. It's stupid, but I used to be fat and I worried about putting on weight too much. For some reason, the scale disappeared out of the gym for over a month (?). When they put it back I'd gained 10 pounds, and I looked way better after staying the same weight for a long stretch. It broke my habit of jumping on the scale all the time though. Keep an eye on body composition, not your weight...


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 22, 2006)

Plateau_Max said:


> Try not to drink that much milk, dairy is something to take lightly especially since it's full of hormones not meant for humans.  Carbs need to be emphasized in the morning, and cut back as the day progresses.  Make sure your "snack" meals are actual meals not just something you pull out of your pocket and finish eating in 10 seconds.  Give yourself plenty of lean and complete protein by having lean animal protein and protein supplement shakes, and make sure you eat a lot of a variety of vegitibles every day.
> 
> Eating really clean is not just viable because it's "good" for you.  It's viable because if you eat everything clean and nourishing you're not just giving your body useless calories it can't use.  With you having a problem with putting on mass you definitely need to make sure everything you're putting into your body is something that it can make good use of.
> 
> ...




no offence but you meal suggestions are very poor.  The first few meals lack for the most part any protein.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Nov 22, 2006)

You don't need to have protein in every single meal, the first couple of meals need to be emphasized on healthy lower glycemic carbs to fuel his metabolism for the rest of the day to come, and the third meal of the total six I suggested a good deal of lean protein.  I'm also going off the fact that he might not have just anything he wants readily available at all times.

Keep also in mind that I emphasized lean protein in 4 out of the 6 meals.  To add, also a person as small as him would have trouble making use of excessive amounts of protein and would dispose of most of it anyway until his body picks up on the new demands.

I'm not fighting you IainDaniel but please note that anything I give out as advice is not from personal preference but from things I've researched thoroughly.


----------



## joet101 (Nov 22, 2006)

Plateau_Max said:


> I'm also going off the fact that he might not have just anything he wants readily available at all times.



That is very true, I am actually going to take what i learn from this thread and go grocery shopping though, my dad is pretty good for getting me the groceries I need.

another question-
   Would I eat a snack, protein shake befor "or" after a workout.
I also heard it was good to eat meats following a workout because it releases hormones which encourage muscle growth, is this valid?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 22, 2006)

Plateau_Max said:


> You don't need to have protein in every single meal, the first couple of meals need to be emphasized on healthy lower glycemic carbs to fuel his metabolism for the rest of the day to come, and the third meal of the total six I suggested a good deal of lean protein.  I'm also going off the fact that he might not have just anything he wants readily available at all times.
> 
> Keep also in mind that I emphasized lean protein in 4 out of the 6 meals.  To add, also a person as small as him would have trouble making use of excessive amounts of protein and would dispose of most of it anyway until his body picks up on the new demands.
> 
> I'm not fighting you IainDaniel but please note that anything I give out as advice is not from personal preference but from things I've researched thoroughly.




I am not looking for a fight, I am looking to learn like the rest of the people here.  Why do you suggest no protein?  Why are you suggesting so much processed carbs muffins/ bread?

He is young lets instill healthy eating habits now. 

He wants muscle.  Protein/amino acids, the building blocks of muscle development.


----------



## joet101 (Nov 22, 2006)

Im sorry im getting confused here. What meals should have which, proteins,carbs,fats?

*Breakfast
-------
Snack
-------
Lunch
-------
Snack
-------
Dinner
-------
Snack
-------*


I want to try and make a grocery list,

also, i downloaded this bulkup pdf, it has lots of info, but i don't know if its legit. Has anyone seen this?this is what it had to say

It was off a link--"Attention Skinny guys who want to be big"  right down my alley.

*Breakfast*
When bulking up you should aim to eat at least 50 grams of protein and 1000 calories
each morning for breakfast. This will start your day off right for maximum muscle
building. It really doesn't matter what you eat, just as long as you eat. If you are in a
hurry you can have a protein drink, 2 slices of toast with peanut butter, and a piece of
fruit. Or if you have some extra time you can cook up steak, eggs, hash browns,
pancakes, etc. You can even go to McDonald's or another restaurant and load up for
breakfast.
*Lunch*Here are some tips for eating lunch at school or work:
- You can cook foods such as chicken, beef, turkey, rice, pasta, etc. ahead of time
and put them in a Tupperware container to reheat in the microwave.
- Make sandwiches such as tuna, roast beef, turkey, etc.
- Mix a protein shake and take it with you in a thermos or shaker bottle.
- Take protein bars, fruit and vegetables such as: apples, bananas, carrot sticks, etc.
- Put trail mix (i.e. dried fruit, nuts, etc.) in a zip lock bag.
- Take a frozen dinner to heat up in the microwave.
Some frozen dinners make great high calorie bulk up meals. For example, the ???Hungry-
Man Classic Fried Chicken Dinner??? has 790 calories and 33 grams of protein.
When I was in college I used to take 4 peanut butter and jam sandwiches, 2 chicken
breasts, and a big bottle of water to school with me each day. We had a 10 minute break
in between each class so I would eat a sandwich or chicken breast in between each class.
By the end of the day I had all of my sandwiches and chicken eaten.
*Dinner*
For dinner you can eat basically any meat and potatoes type of meal. Get some cook
books and lean to make some good mouth watering meals. The tastier you make your
meals the easier it will be to eat the volume of food necessary to build maximum muscle
mass. Also be sure to visit your local restaurants and the all you can eat buffets on a
regular basis!
Good snacks to eat during day in between your meals include dried fruit, nuts, olives,
cottage cheese, yoghurt, cereal and milk, fresh fruit, protein bars, and protein drinks.
Like I mentioned before, try not to go any longer then 2 hours without eating something.
You need a steady supply of nutrients and calories throughout the day to keep your body
in an anabolic state.
Another weight gain trick that you can use to help you build maximum size is to have a
high calorie protein drink in the middle of the night. During the night when your body
goes without food for several hours is one of the most catabolic times. But you can
overcome this by having a protein shake pre-mixed and keep it in the refrigerator. Then
if you wake up during the night to use the washroom or what ever, you can go to the
kitchen and have your pre-mixed protein drink.
If the drink is already pre-mixed you???ll be more likely to drink it then if you have to go
through the trouble of mixing it up while you are still half asleep. So be sure to mix up
the drink in advance before you go to bed.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 22, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113


----------



## Plateau_Max (Nov 23, 2006)

Whole Wheat Toast and Bran Muffins are on the safe side for carbohydrate intake, more processed and unhealthy carbs would be like white bread toast and blueberry muffins.

The glycemic index holds most bran muffins in the 40s and toast in the low 50s which of course makes them border line and there are more suggestable alternatives, but given that he had them already in his list I only sought to modify his quantity since it's given that he has them available.  Also I suggested an uptake of fruit which is the best source of carbs you can get in the earlier hours of the day.

Again I have not suggested "no protein" at all--
*Meal #3 "lots of meat like a shredded chicken breast"
Meal #4 "instead have a Protein shake"
Meal #5 "have a hefty serving of lean meat"
Meal #5 "a scoop of your protein in milk"*

I've just allocated the amounts to be consumed during the more beneficial times of the day.  The first meal I suggested is 75% carbs, 15% protein, and 10% fat which is a good ratio for a morning meal.

One good read to consider if you want to look more into it is "Food for Fitness" by Chris Charmichael which gives some insight into gearing specific foods to specific times of the day for the purposes of training (of any kind).  There are others but that's the best one I've read so far.



> It really doesn't matter what you eat, just as long as you eat. If you are in a
> hurry you can have a protein drink, 2 slices of toast with peanut butter, and a piece of
> fruit. Or if you have some extra time you can cook up steak, eggs, hash browns,
> pancakes, etc. You can even go to McDonald's or another restaurant and load up for
> breakfast.



Joet this is bad news, peanut butter is concentrated with fat and NOT good for the morning, and never ever should you be pointed to a fast food resturaunt as a part of ANY fitness advice.  You need to eat a lot, but it needs to be healthy, well planned CLEAN burning food.  Greasy fatty foods are considered empty or pollutant carriers which means you are getting calories but they provide your body no benefit whatsoever and in some cases will affect you adversely.  Have you read the stickies in this section yet?


----------



## goandykid (Nov 23, 2006)

Started yet Joe? Consider making a journal to keep you motivated.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 23, 2006)

Plateau_Max said:


> Whole Wheat Toast and Bran Muffins are on the safe side for carbohydrate intake, more processed and unhealthy carbs would be like white bread toast and blueberry muffins.
> 
> The glycemic index holds most bran muffins in the 40s and toast in the low 50s which of course makes them border line and there are more suggestable alternatives, but given that he had them already in his list I only sought to modify his quantity since it's given that he has them available.  Also I suggested an uptake of fruit which is the best source of carbs you can get in the earlier hours of the day.
> 
> ...



Not sure what it is like in the Arab Emirates, but in North America whole wheat bread is just glorified white bread.  I would like to see the ingredient profiles and macros for both the bread and muffins, the muffins here depending on which he is using can be loaded with fats and sugar.

I guess I am of a different opinion of macro requirments.  Sure the profiles you provide may be good for someone who is a marathon runner, or one using up there glycogen stores with an extreme activity requirement.  But someone with asthetic goals, don't need to meet those requirements, as they won't deplete the glycogen stores like someone in your position.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 23, 2006)

United Arab Emirates, that's like calling us the States of America. 


Happy Thanksgiving, do you do anything up there in the 51st state?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 23, 2006)

goandykid said:


> United Arab Emirates, that's like calling us the States of America.
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving, do you do anything up there in the 51st state?



Gee thanks for the correction Goandy from states of america 

We celebrate Thanksgiving when it was originally celebrated in October.


----------



## joet101 (Nov 23, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> We celebrate Thanksgiving when it was originally celebrated in October.



 Yes we do


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 23, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Told you no one liked my idea of a fight being a confidence booster haha


----------

